# New G & H Full body mallards



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Has anyone seen or handled these decoys? They look nice. Nicer then enticers? Just curious.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Here's a link, not sure about the feet..

http://www.ghdecoys.com/M4MFB.htm


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm not a fan. I will wate for the GHG to come out.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Those feet are goofy. I have been using the Flambeaus for about 6 years. So far so good!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm with PC on that one, Flambeau all the way. I've had 4 for the last 5 years or so, great for added realism.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

The paint job look better on the G&H for sure...plus the feets dont need a steel rod like flambeau...I like them alot probably my next expense!!! 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I like them I will be buying acouple dozen before this fall.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

I already have two dozen herters full body mallards which seem to work like magic the two times I had them out. I would agree the feet look strange but the ducks shouldn't be seeing them from the sides much as they are pictured. The Herters have similar feet for what it is worth. I was just curious as I want to increase my field spread as I now hve a trailer to store it in. My buddies give me grief about being "one blind short of an outfitter" but i like to have the tools to do the job and be sucessful when I am out. I was just thinking these G&H might be worth a try. The herters are basically repainted goose decoys but I think that height helps them stand out.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I'll stick to my enticers on this one as those feet will look absolutely terrible on a bar or on the ice! They look like a cross between a speck and a mallard!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WOW! That really sucks...they made a good looking decoy, too bad they had to mess it up with the feet. You think they could have come up with something better. Hell, they would have been better off going with a drab color (black, brown or tan) than with that friggin' orange.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Anybody see the G&H prices in the new Mack's catalog? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
$150/4 pack of spec fullbodies with additional $12 shipping, $486/dozen....I bet those will sell fast.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Somebody isn't paying attention in the marketing dept. I often wonder when I see this if the people in some of these companies pay attention to what is happening or if they just shoot from the hip with a price.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

There fullbody lessers are like $360/doz or so I think...I wouldn't want Hardcores, but for that kind of money you could damn near have them. Selling the fullbody mallets for $300/doz.....pretty proud of those goofy feet aren't they....


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the bodies themselves look great. i love the poses but i think if i bought some their legs would have a date with the skil saw. LOL


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'll stick wit da enticers. 8)


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Hands down, the best field mallard I've seen to date. Just cover the back end of the feet with dirt or mud if you think that is needed. Kind of spendy, but who needs more than a dozen to do the trick.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

We have a couple dozen of the Herter's mallards and I was thinking the other day about taking a couple and cutting a hole in the bottom and using the motion stakes from Avery on them. Not sure how they would look, but I just use the stakes they come with now, and didn't bother with the bright orange feet. Anyone tried this?


----------



## jfp (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes We did cut the bottom of water decoys with a hole in their back and used a metal pole with hockey tape an inch from the top to hold the decoy(home made motion stake). They look really nice in corn stubbles.
J-F
With the snap lock keel of the GHG decoys, I will do some metal work to be able to use a metal pole to used the decoys in field and water.


----------

